# Little Donkey yells at Big Horse!



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't know if this has been on here before but I thought it was funny. I love the size difference.


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

****!!!! Omg thats hilarious, that donkey was READY! I love how he just waltzed up to him and started freakin out lol


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Hahahaha. That's awesome. That donkey's got a lot of guts.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL, too funny!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Too cute! That little donk sure thought he was big stuff!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

hilarious


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

lol, looks like my Shih-Tzu VS my Lab! lol. Napoleon complex much?


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

lol yeah that donkey has a set..


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

That was too cute! You go little guy.


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

hah ! Love how the horse just walks away. . . and the donkey gives up and goes back in the barn!


----------



## LucysMyGirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Bahahahaha


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

My donkey used to make that noise every morning when he wanted breakfast... right in front of my bedroom window. 5x louder the donkey in the video.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

I yelled at a big Belgian! Hence, my username


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

lol so funny! LOL! Go DONKEYS! We used to have a belgian and a donkey but the belgian was lighter but the donkey looks the same and they got together nicely and they were so cute. The donkey once walked UNDER the belgian. Made me laugh my head off. OMG. The belgian is now in a retirement home but we still have the little donkey!


----------

